# filter ideas



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

any 1 have any filter ideas for a 390g fish only tank ?? (not a wet/dry filter) + a skimmer


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

mmm, if it was me i would throw a couple hot magnums on there


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

a giant sump with some filter socks?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmmm...put a 55g under there, install egg crate dividers or something fill with bio-balls in one section, and some polypads and micron sheet in another and then last be the return pump, seen most bigger tanks do it like that, well its a reef tanks i see so its mostly refugiums and a sump setup with 55g and 75g's.


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

no wet/dry you mean no sump? I would make a sump, you can use a few canisters but they are hard to get into and they would need to be cleaned often. Mare a refugium in another tank and chain link them together, i guess that would still be a sump but not a wet/dty one.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess I just don't quite understand the question. You say you don't want a wet/dry and a skimmer?
Well, that's fine; I wouldn't want a wet/dry either. A Skimmer, though, is pretty much gonna be mandatory without one, because you're going to need to keep the wastes down to a level the other filters can handle. The use of ozone with the skimmer will enhance your overall filtration greatly.
As for DE-nitrification, well, water changes in a 390 gallon tank would be a bit of a pain, so you might as well run the tank like you would a normal reef tank, but without the expensive lighting. I would highly recommend the MiracleMud Caulerpa filter, since it works absolute wonders for fish as well as for corals. Good health and colors are given to fish in these systems, and they don't get lateral line disease.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd probably go with a big (100+ gallon) rubbermade stock tank as a sump, with about a foot or two of aragonite. Depending on your taste you could put a whole bunch of liverock in there, or a really nice seagrass lagoon (would be great for nitrate reduction) or even mangroves. I'd then go with a big ol Deltec or Euro-reef skimmer.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

i meant i don't want a wet/dry or sump .... skimmer is a given  :mrgreen:  ... i am looking for an enclosed filter that could do 390g (or multiple filters) and i am looking for a single skimmer that could handle this tank :mrgreen: ..... any ideas  :mrgreen:


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Any "enclosed" filter that could handle that kind of waste load would need constant (daily?) maint to prevent massive nitrate problems (IMO).
You could buy 3-6 canister filters but I wouldn't see the point - its going to be hard to keep up with the cleaning - although alot depends on your bioload (types of fishes, etc).
Plus alot of the bigger skimmers either sit in or feed off of a sump (which was why Deltec and a few other german skimmers (turboflotor 5000) came to mind - you _might_ be able to run them off of a Rainbow Lifeguard pressurised canister system...)
You may want to check out some of the systems used in commercial accounts (hotels, casinos, resturants, etc) for big public tanks - a large fluidized bed or sand filter might work, but the ones I've worked with were a pain to backflush (sand) or tricky after power outages (FB).


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

^^ Exactly


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

There are large canister filters, they are much larger then regular. Made for large commercial systems. They are presurized and are hard to clean. Got one on a large seafood lobster system I service. It works great but It takes me all day to clean it. do not recomend it. If i had a choice i would get rid of it.


----------

